# Pay Rise



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

After waiting nearly three months for final confirmation I have just been informed I am not getting a pay rise this year!!

Is the credit crunch the reason, is it fuck :x

It has been deemed that I earn more money than my peers due to my loyalty and long service (worked for same company for eleven years) so this time round they have decided to cap me whilst others catch up

Doesn't seem fair to me in the slightest!

Absofuckinglutely pissed off now :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds crap.

I didn't get a pay rise in November for the first time ever. After the products i designed making the company nearly £3m last year, kinda pisses me right off. :x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I know what you mean. I think I've heard the "tough economic climate" line for _years _now. It's always a tough economic climate, that's business in a competitive environment. Nice of them to set some of that 3 million aside for you there Manphibian. Would a few thousand really have made a difference? Or roughly translated: work hard now and we'll pay the shareholders some nice dividends while you continue to earn less in real terms. Our chav receptionist who gets to spend at least 1/6th of her day chatting, smoking and taking personal phone calls gets the same increase as the rest of us. So much for your performance being noted and rewarded :x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Better than being made part time though!

Still crap all the same... :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> After waiting nearly three months for final confirmation I have just been informed I am not getting a pay rise this year!!
> 
> Is the credit crunch the reason, is it fuck :x
> 
> ...


An all too familiar shitty HR stunt. Sorry about this dude. All I can say is that this is the least shitty of the options available to them, which include making you reapply for your own job on a standard wage and other such gems of false economy. :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

We've laid off hundreds of people, I didn't get a pay rise next year, it doesn't look like I'll be getting one this year. I'm below my market rate.

I have no problem with this, as I have a job, where a lot of people don't currently.

What I do have a problem with is the millions of bonuses the three people at the top are awarding themselves currently (laying people off is hard work after-all).


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Pay Rise, what's one of those??

Thing is all the day to day bills keep increasing, Council Tax, Petrol, electricity etc but my pay doesnt so in real terms i'm earning less.

It was nice of my local council to inform me the other day that they have kept my Council Tax increse to a minimum, hoo-fucking-ray, I pay more money but still get a shitty service :evil:

E


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

This will be the third year that I won't be getting a pay rise. :x 
Yep, everything going up except my salary.
You are not alone.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Sounds crap.
> 
> I didn't get a pay rise in November for the first time ever. After the products i designed making the company nearly £3m last year, kinda pisses me right off. :x


holy shit - what do u design?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That sucks hairy nut sacks Robb - 11 years in one place is worthy of something and certainly not a "fuck you" like you seem to have received.

When I worked for BSI I took things into my own hands and after 6 months put together a document detailing everything I had done to totally transform the division and team of people and requested that this performance be met with a raise in salary and bonus - within 1 month I received both (14% increase) out of sync with the yearly pay review and I still qualified for the annual pay review 6 months later in which I had another increase  due to once again putting together another document demonstrating how I had saved the company over £300,000 in the year I had been there amongst other things (I also volunteered to do a board level presentation to demonstrate all of this, which they accepted ) = another pay rise.

I have taken this route in various jobs and basically very pleasantly painted them into a corner so they have little option but to increase my package, not once did I come away empty handed.

It may be worth you trying something similar, I know the company you work for is huge but so is BSI 

Now if I want a pay rise I have to ask myself and I have to say no :-(

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

ausTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds crap.
> ...


Environmental, safety, recycling and street furniture products. Been there 9 years, so i've designed a lot of stuff. Including their biggest selling product.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Take it up with HR. Your being discriminated against because of a) loyalty b) your salary level

I'm sure you could kick up a fuss through the right channels and get what is rightfully yours. At the end of the day its all confidential (salaries) so you should be ok to get your money!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Or you could look around for another job and take the pleasure in poking it right up their arse.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Or you could look around for another job and take the pleasure in poking it right up their arse.


I like your style 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Quick update...

Been given a more reasonable explanation

Our pay is now worked out via a 3 tiered banding system, which myself and some other Managers fall into the middle group (upper group is equivalent to next level management), but on a plus side our monthly performance bonus is more achievable which will equate to a lot more than lost via the annual pay rise

I suppose things do change so it's case of moving with the times :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Quick update...
> 
> Been given a more reasonable explanation
> 
> ...


Glad to see this has worked out for you.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bonuses are the cheap option it doesn't effect your basic wage,so if you are lucky enough to have a Final Salary Pension this matters a great deal


----------

